# thanks



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just wanted to take a little bit of time to express gratitude for all the patient advice and tips. I recently made the switch to nh balers after being born and raised on the jd. Lower cost of ownership is what the appeal was. During the transition anytime I had a question on anything this forum was a fount of solutionstime tested again and again. I now have a properly adjusted baler and with the density and consistency it puts out many horsey customers think they are jd bales. Apparently they don't feel as though they get the same amount out of nh as opposed to jd. I know-I know pound of feathers vs pou d of bricks. What can you do? Any way thanks for everything.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't know hay buyers would know the difference or think they know the difference between different types of balers. One more thing to help you. Put your location on your profile so we know where you are. I would like to know where your silly hay buyers come from.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

That's a new one for me, but it's not surprising. Many horsey people hear something and take it for fact. Then among themselves, it's like the old telephone game.....by the time it get's around the circle, it's really scrambled.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you paint it green? Or just hide it when they come to get bales? Do you have to bale at night so they don't see it? Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know on some small square balers, the experienced guys claim they can tell the by the look of the bale, which brand of baler made it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Of course!! That's the secret to producing greener hay - use a JD baler and let the paint rub off.

Why didn't I think of that. Thunk! (Sound of hand hitting head.)

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I know on some small square balers, the experienced guys claim they can tell the by the look of the bale, which brand of baler made it.


Yep the shape of the needles makes a squarer bale on a JD.But I don't think it tastes any different.LOL


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hillside,
On thing you will find out about true farming types is it is in their nature to help each other. That can be on the internet or in the field when something breaks down.

A lady co worker was discussing round bales one day at lunch. Prices were going up and she commented that she bought her hay from a particular man because he rolled with a JD baler. She knew she getting the best hay because it was John Deere. He had to charge a little more because he baled with the best and her horses deserved that little extra.
She was serious.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I know on some small square balers, the experienced guys claim they can tell the by the look of the bale, which brand of baler made it.


Well.....I can tell the difference between a NH bale, and JD bale, and a Hess/MF bale. Its really not magical.....just observation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*JD has done well at marketing or should I call it Koolaide?Jd toys and clothes for little kids.You might aswell brain wash them early.JD consumer products like lawn mowers have helped with doing this with the town & horsey folk also.*


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol that sounds about right Tim. I operate 20 minutes from Cornell in Ithaca so that should tell you all you need to know about our local horse market. Whole different world two valleys over! I just smile nod load their truck and take the cash. That last one being the most important. Seems the militant environmentalist type aren't above rubber checks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So in light of this conversation can I charge more for my hay since my 3x3 baler is pulled by a JD then someone else who uses a NH to pull their baler?







I could still say baled by a JD.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL,


Teslan said:


> So in light of this conversation can I charge more for my hay since my 3x3 baler is pulled by a JD then someone else who uses a NH to pull their baler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm off to the JD shop today to buy a pair of JD underpants, should be worth a 5% price hike, surely?! Oh, right after I stop off for a chat with the bank manager


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Teslan said:


> So in light of this conversation can I charge more for my hay since my 3x3 baler is pulled by a JD then someone else who uses a NH to pull their baler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around here probably. The only difference I see between my green and red balers is twine placement. Well, since I modified the way I mow and rake that is. I think what started the whole red green value argument in the local horse market was a couple lower priced suppliers made light 30 pounders just happened to nh. Both my machines make the same weight and for the most part shape as long as I'm not off daydreaming when I should be baling. Makes counting to 2000 a lot easier.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Teslan said:


> So in light of this conversation can I charge more for my hay since my 3x3 baler is pulled by a JD then someone else who uses a NH to pull their baler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful pulling a non green baler with a green tractor. That might be considered genetically altered to some.









I have been tempted to paint my yellow baler green just for the novelty, and to be politically correct to match my tractor.
I am not a politician and my wife has to match my clothes. In my world jeans match anything.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Let's see...6430 (green) pulls a Massey 1837 (red) trailed by a bandit (blue)......all raked by a kuhn (orange). Looks like I need a Vermeer mower conditioner and I'll have all the colors covered! That should qualify for all price increases......I'll need it after the purchase of the mower/conditioner.....forgot to mention, pulled to barn by freightliner (white)


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow is in your hay barn somedevildawg.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's been amazing listening to salesmen of different brands of discbines over the past few weeks and the stories they tell about their competition.
To me, if a salesman wanted my business and all these machines are about within 2% of each other in capability, would be to find me some CUSTOMERS. 
Then I would want to buy his machine.

Never ceases to amaze me how salesman always have their hands out for our money. I think they could get undying dedication from customers if they would help us make more money instead of spend all our money. With all their connections, shouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> It's been amazing listening to salesmen of different brands of discbines over the past few weeks and the stories they tell about their competition.
> To me, if a salesman wanted my business and all these machines are about within 2% of each other in capability, would be to find me some CUSTOMERS.
> Then I would want to buy his machine.
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how salesman always have their hands out for our money. I think they could get undying dedication from customers if they would help us make more money instead of spend all our money. With all their connections, shouldn't be hard to do.


I actually had the salesman that sold us my tractor call me a month of so after the sale. He had somebody needing work done. Only problem was it was too far from me, and I was working full time. But the call did help my feelings.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like such a basic concept.
We used to call it "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours".


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Even the old MF's you can tell from the distinct knot with no tails laying on bale. Welgers the bales are bit smaller. Outside of those, good luck, there are some old ford, ih, cockshutt/oliver, deutz, claas, gehl (old mf) around our area just to mix it up in case someone wanted to ID a bale.



Vol said:


> Well.....I can tell the difference between a NH bale, and JD bale, and a Hess/MF bale. Its really not magical.....just observation.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------

